# Great Looking Very Simple Shrug



## bmeredith101 (Dec 3, 2012)

From one of my favorite sites:

http://www.diaryofacreativefanatic.com/2014/07/needlecrafts-sew-knit-crochet-easy-fold-shrug.html


----------



## LindseyR (Dec 9, 2012)

I love it! Thank you.


----------



## scottishlass (Jul 12, 2012)

Thank You :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Janie Brockett 40 (Feb 1, 2013)

I love it, but couldn't find the directions to needle size and amount of stitches. Any idea where I could find that info?? Thanks!


----------



## RuthFromOhio (Oct 24, 2012)

Thanks for sharing. Really clever.


----------



## grammye (Feb 21, 2011)

Under each of the pictures, knit, crochet and sew, there is a link.


----------



## Linuxgirl (May 25, 2013)

Nice. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Mireillebc (Apr 7, 2013)

Thank you. I'll try to find the time to make it.


----------



## Sine (Jun 12, 2011)

Very creative. Thank you for the link.


----------



## bmeredith101 (Dec 3, 2012)

Janie Brockett 40 said:


> I love it, but couldn't find the directions to needle size and amount of stitches. Any idea where I could find that info?? Thanks!


When there are no specific instructions but only dimensions and directions how to join she allows you the choice of whatever suitable stitch pattern and gauge you wish.

Just my personal thoughts. You could use large needles, medium, I wouldn't use small. You could work garter stitch, patterned stitch like a basket weave, anything non-directional and not small like a stockinette which would also curl. Just check the guage and go for it - it should turn out great!


----------



## Janie Brockett 40 (Feb 1, 2013)

I looked under the picture and captured it on Pinterest, but still can't find any directions, nor gauge or cast on amounts. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Mireillebc (Apr 7, 2013)

You don't need instruction. Just knit a stole, the desired size, and follow what the author says to knit at the shoulders. As simple as that.


----------



## bmeredith101 (Dec 3, 2012)

Hi All,
I received a note from Daria who owns and designs the website. I looked up both the links she sent and they are great, especially the leaf link. Just beautiful! I think I'll post the leaf one separately so others can get some great ideas.

Hi Beverly,
At times when I see that I'm getting a large number from the Knitting Paradise forum, I look to see what comments are made. I appreciate your explanation regarding the absence of directions and further, your suggestions for needles and making swatches. There are so many wonderful yarns out there that it would be impossible to cover all tastes. I agree that a 5mm(US8) would be great with a worsted weight yarn either cotton or light fancy as the more recent ones have a tendency to be heavier.
The stitch inspiration images and links are for free Drops capelet patterns but serve as suggestions for stitch combinations.

There are earlier stitch primers as well:

An earlier post on drop stitches might be of help

http://www.diaryofacreativefanatic.com/2013/03/how-to-knit-drop-stitch-and-free-patterns.html

or one earlier than that on lacy eyelet stitches - leaves

http://www.diaryofacreativefanatic.com/2013/01/leaf-pattern-stitch-and-free-patterns.html

As always, I appreciate your support and help, thank you,
Cheers,
Daria


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

Thank you, that's brilliant. I am sure there are many on KP who do all three crafts, and would love this.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

that is beautiful!


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

This is great car knitting. I'll start one soon.


----------



## Redhatchris (Apr 21, 2012)

grammye said:


> Under each of the pictures, knit, crochet and sew, there is a link.


You can use any yarn you want. Just go by the gauge and needle size of the yarn you want to use and use the dimensions of the piece you want to knit.
If you need a piece 18" wide, and your yarn says 6 stitches per inch, just multiply.


----------



## bmeredith101 (Dec 3, 2012)

Redhatchris said:


> NO links...only pictures and a video.


I found links under the third and fourth picture.


----------



## Redhatchris (Apr 21, 2012)

bmeredith101 said:


> I found links under the third and fourth picture.


thanks! I spoke too soon. I did find them afterwards. Time for more coffee.


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

Good morning! Isn't this a clever idea? I love it. Can you just see it in something drapey? I sure am going to try to do one of these. Thanks so much for the post. Happy Needling. jberg


----------



## ginnyfloyd (Jul 22, 2012)

Thank you


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Thanks for posting.


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

So darned clever!


----------



## Kajacee (Apr 13, 2012)

That is great! Thank you for the link!!!


----------



## LoisDC (Apr 28, 2011)

Some times the simplest things are the classiest! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## knittingnanna19 (Nov 6, 2013)

Thanks for the link - so useful.


----------



## NCAknitter (Sep 28, 2013)

thanks


----------



## grammag8 (Apr 29, 2012)

thank you for sharing that website.got lost in all the patterns
and ideas ..printed out several!very neat site!


----------



## sevolnam (Jul 16, 2012)

O' Don't I like this... Right up my DGD's alley! Must share!


----------

